

iPad Haskell Editor - LukeHoersten
http://slidetocode.com/raskell/

======
dannyobrien
This looks great, and something I've been looking for for a while. One thing:
I tried checking the type of a function with Hugs' ':type' command, and it
crashed. Peering a types is pretty much all I do when hacking Haskell -- would
it be possible to have support for it?

I love the vi command keyboard!

~~~
steeleduncan
That crash slipped in at the last moment, have fixed it now. Yes, I am missing
those commands as well, I will look into adding them.

~~~
jlturner
I experienced this too, but overall this is a great app. Hope you continue
development. If only Apple ToS would allow package management...

~~~
jlturner
Also seems to crash randomly when importing standard libraries (like Data.Map)
in a file I'm currently editing, making it somewhat unusable for the time
being.

------
morganwilde
I applaud the effort, especially the virtual keyboard with the actual meaning
of vi commands, instead of HJKL.

------
dserban
The demo doesn't have a voiceover, but this project looks intriguing. I would
love to read a side-by-side comparative review of Raskell and iHaskell (which
I've used on someone else's iPad, and liked).

------
klrr
Does it compile code on the iPad or does it use some online API like the other
Haskell programs on the Apple App Store?

~~~
steeleduncan
It compiles to a virtual machine, then interprets on the iPad. No internet
connection is required.

~~~
tluyben2
This is allowed by Apple because no code is loaded from the net right?

~~~
steeleduncan
Yes, interpreters are ok, but they must not execute downloadable code
(including email imports and iTunes sync)

~~~
tluyben2
I read somewhere that it's ook if it is javascript executed with jscore; know
if that is true? That would give slightly more leeway.

~~~
steeleduncan
I think so. It is hard to disallow that without crippling the OS.

------
pikachu_is_cool
What advantages does this have (other than the changing keyboard button icons)
over running haskell in MobileTerminal with an actual vim/emacs/nano/whatever
I want to use? Why should I pay $3 for this if I can do it for free already?

